
Show HN: CEO, Decision Making as a Service - 100dollarceo
https://100dollarceo.com
======
orliesaurus
I wish there was some samples of decisions you've made, on behalf of your
customers, and their outcome - on the site!

~~~
100dollarceo
Aside from being a new venture, we don't think that's relevant, oddly enough.
We're here to make the decision for you, and hopefully leave a satisfied
customer. Other decisions we've made are not relevant to yours.

~~~
codegeek
That's not how it works. If you want me to trust you with decision making, I
need to know who you are. If you are selling me a CRM software, may be I don't
need to know who you are. Your business model will depend heavily on
reputation and results for previous clients.

------
zadlan
$100 is too cheap. The whole point of big 4 consulting is to show up in suits,
analyze the context and recommend a decision which was already pre-determined
by the CEO. Except that now the decision carries more weight because it was
made by a team of highly educated independent external consultants which
charged $X,000,000.

------
sansnomme
Congrats on automating McKinsey, you need to emphasize the CYA benefits more
on your landing page.

------
lowdose
Executive decisions without boardroom shenanigans I like it!

------
trumbitta2
An "about" page would help

~~~
100dollarceo
We're intentionally not trying to sell you on our credentials. We stand behind
our satisfaction guarantee, and want to provide an objective as possible
decision for you. Our only goal is to make the best decision! We've got no
other skin in the game.

~~~
trumbitta2
But I can't really trust you I you don't even try to convince me you are not
in fact one high-schooler from - say - Cagliari, Italy.

------
austincodesa
How is this not flagged??? How can you decide something you don’t have context
of?

~~~
imsofuture
I think that's kind of the point: analyze the context, make an impartial
decision.

~~~
100dollarceo
Correct, we think by not bringing any external context to the decision making
process, we can provide our customers with a positive outcome more often than
not. That's it, we're here to decide thorny issues.

------
ftreml
this seems like a joke ...

~~~
100dollarceo
It's funny, but it's not a joke.

We earnestly believe that most decisions are bullshit, and come laden with
politics and irrelevant context. We're simply here to make the call for you.
We don't want anything besides you to be happy with the decision we provide.

